

Programming and Computer Science: an imminent divorce? - zeeshanlakhani
http://blog.txus.io/2014/10/programming-and-computer-science-an-imminent-divorce/

======
greenyoda
Most of he problems we solve with computers are mundane - from batch programs
to update files from data tapes in the 1960s to making a phone UI talk to a
CRUD back-end in the present day. This kind of ordinary programming doesn't
really require much computer science and never has. However, there will always
be more interesting applications (or interesting sub-problems of otherwise
mundane applications) that stretch the limitations of current knowledge and
technology, and these will benefit from advances in computer science and from
developers who keep up with CS research. But it has never been the case that
every programmer needed to be a computer scientist.

------
barbudorojo
There is a tension to use your time in the best way. Recently someone asked in
reddit Haskell what's the best language to learn to obtain some statistics and
finance, my answer was R. Computer Science should be related to some field in
which you are an expert or know about. One extreme side of the coin is being
too pragmatic the other extreme is wasting your time in the hippies things.

The difficulty is putting the real amount of time in research and in getting
the tools that will me your goal became a reality, that's a touch problem.

